# 13th Model Car Exchange Ingolstadt Planned For November 26



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who live live for scale model cars, and Audi in general, this might be an event not to miss. Unfortunately, it's a bit of a conflict with the American holiday of Thanksgiving and also in Ingolstadt. However, if you're planning on going over there with Audi's new European Delivery program, this might be a good time.
The event is described as:

_Quote »_Exhibition of various suppliers of model cars and accessories from all brands, including Audi represented by Audi Tradition 

It will take place at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt.


----------

